# hi from australia!!!



## ozvalleygirl (Sep 5, 2007)

hey every one im from australia. i have a buckskin australian stock horse X thouroughbred gelding who is 16 years old and no longer rideable, and i have just bought a dark bay/ black warmblood colt who is being weaned right now and who hopefuly one day will make a great show jumper!

anywho cant wait to start posting and meet some new people!!


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

hey i'm new too from yesterday , but welcome anyways!!! 8)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------

